# Another giveaway



## Tclem (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok this time you have to guess the weight of everything. 220 bottle stopper blanks and a bunch of stabilized pen blanks. Closest over or under gets a sfrb of pen blanks or a box of bottle stopper blanks your choice. Bottle stopper blanks are not stabilized. I'll run this a couple of days.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung (Sep 10, 2014)

Tclem said:


> 220 bottle stopper blanks



Branching off of hair sticks, pens, and the occasional call and adding bottle stoppers to what you make and sell? If so, cool! Hopefully they'll sell well for you.


My guess: 43lbs


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 10, 2014)

38lbs


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

2477 pounds and 6.2 oz (IOW I am not playing) :-)

Thanks for the contest Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 10, 2014)

44.3lbs


----------



## Tclem (Sep 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> 2477 pounds and 6.2 oz (IOW I am not playing) :-)
> 
> Thanks for the contest Tony


To bad you would have won with that guess. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 10, 2014)

31.889737363 pounds... Give or take a .0000001.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

DKMD said:


> 31.889737363 pounds... Give or take a .0000001.



If you're going to make a serious guess and only carry 9 decimal places, I might have to jump into this competition. This will be like taking candy from a baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If you're going to make a serious guess and only carry 9 decimal places, I might have to jump into this competition. This will be like taking candy from a baby.


I didn't want to paint myself into a corner by being too specific...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm also bowing out for prize consideration, but kudos to Tony for doing this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I'm also bowing out for prize consideration, but kudos to Tony for doing this!



I knew I could inhibernate you with my superior htam skeelz.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 10, 2014)

24.77096 lbs


----------



## SENC (Sep 10, 2014)

Tony divided by 12

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh lordie at the


SENC said:


> Tony divided by 12


hahahahahahahahha Kevin can you ban Henry please


----------



## SENC (Sep 10, 2014)

If division is too hard for you, Tony, I'll revise my guess. Tony times 1/12.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> If division is too hard for you, Tony, I'll revise my guess. Tony times 1/12.


Oh yeah I learn that math in Mississippi


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 10, 2014)

Just so we're clear... my guess was the weight of the stack of $100 bills you had to send to Mel for that batch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I didn't want to paint myself into a corner



I'll do the painting around here thank you....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Oh lordie at the
> 
> hahahahahahahahha Kevin can you ban Henry please



I have many times but he has found some kind of software loophole where every time I ban him my water heater explodes. Last time it happened my wife threatened to leave me if I banned him again so I stopped out of self-preservation. I think they are in cahoots.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 10, 2014)

35


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I'll do the painting around here thank you....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 10, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Just so we're clear... my guess was the weight of the stack of $100 bills you had to send to Mel for that batch.


More like $1 bills. Lol. Got me a good deal on this batch


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 10, 2014)

54.9 lbs.


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 10, 2014)

31.415926535 (whatever unit makes it the closest....)


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 10, 2014)

16 pounds.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok I'll pick a name tomorrow sometime so if you haven't guessed then guess.


----------



## Drgam (Sep 11, 2014)

19 pounds


----------



## brandon (Sep 11, 2014)

17.5 lbs


----------



## TMAC (Sep 11, 2014)

33.6 lbs


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 11, 2014)

23.6


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 11, 2014)

Is that the weight for everything in both pics? if so my guess is 32 lbs


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 11, 2014)

9 lbs 8 oz


----------



## Tclem (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes weight of both pictures


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, if you're just weighing the pictures it's probably under one ounce

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dycmark (Sep 12, 2014)

30.75


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok the winner is @TMAC with his 33.6 guess. Total was 34 lbs. send me your contact info bud. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 12, 2014)

Dam That was a close one


----------



## TMAC (Sep 12, 2014)

Man I never win anything. Thanks Tony. Generous guy. I think some of the best people live in Mississippi. I'll take pen blanks.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2014)

We have to watch it. Austin wants a recount lol


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 12, 2014)

Tclem said:


> We have to watch it. Austin wants a recount lol



Haha I didn't even realize I was that close till I looked back I meant he was close but dammmm I'm only 1 pound off I'm pretty proud of myself


----------



## SENC (Sep 12, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ok the winner is @TMAC with his 33.6 guess. Total was 34 lbs. send me your contact info bud. Thanks


I'm pretty sure my guess was dead on.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 12, 2014)

SENC said:


> I'm pretty sure my guess was dead on.




It was if Tony weighs in at 408 pounds......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2014)

SENC said:


> I'm pretty sure my guess was dead on.


Your math is wrong. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 12, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> It was if Tony weighs in at 408 pounds......


I was betting he's retaining water with all those hairsticks he's been making.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TMAC (Sep 22, 2014)

I got my pen blanks Tony. They are really nice. Dyed and stabilized. Very nice gesture. Thanks
Tim

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gimpy (Sep 23, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ok this time you have to guess the weight of everything. 220 bottle stopper blanks and a bunch of stabilized pen blanks. Closest over or under gets a sfrb of pen blanks or a box of bottle stopper blanks your choice. Bottle stopper blanks are not stabilized. I'll run this a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


52.7 lbs


----------



## Tclem (Sep 23, 2014)

gimpy said:


> 52.7 lbs


@gimpy this is over but close guess. Thank you


----------

